# bin cages



## lillylau (Aug 22, 2015)

Forgive me if this has been asked lots of times but could someone please tell me what size bin cage plastic tubs are suitable for 3 female mice


----------



## SaltedCaramel (Sep 3, 2014)

ummm i'd say the 64L? i keep does in that. I absolutely love it, and it might be big enough for four does.


----------

